
Nickd: Airplane mode. - sahillavingia
http://thedata.cc/post/4730535558/airplane-mode
======
JMill
Airplane mode is a vague label.

I use airplane mode solely for saving battery life when my device is near me
as I rest.

I like "Interesting person mode" -- that's a nice perspective!

